# Running NM Cable (Romex) with One Sock



## jar546 (Nov 16, 2019)

So for those that want to know how to run Romex, just ask this guy.  This is why he is the Romex King.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 16, 2019)

I clearly see 2 socks and 1 stocking.


----------



## steveray (Nov 18, 2019)

Can you run NM in a noncombustible building?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 18, 2019)

steveray said:


> Can you run NM in a noncombustible building?



That is a question for the guy who wears pantyhose on one leg


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 19, 2019)

Its just temp power for a weigh station.


----------



## steveray (Nov 19, 2019)

Is there an exception in the NEC for temp power or temp wiring methods (besides cords)?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 19, 2019)

I bet he's got a tattoo that sez: "MOM" 

Keep your shirt on "Romex King!" Don't be showing off that six pack!


----------



## steveray (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm thinking Ohm's law tattoo....


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 19, 2019)

steveray said:


> Is there an exception in the NEC for temp power or temp wiring methods (besides cords)?



590.4(C)


----------



## steveray (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks Chris!....Honest I wasn't being a SA.....I never went there, never knew.....Now I have some light reading....


----------

